# nfs, permision denied(SOLVED, stupid typo)

## madchaz

Hi all. 

I am trying to get a virtual machine going on my new server and am having a litle problem. 

software: vmare-server

server: kami 

OS: gentoo

vm: vegeta

os_to_be: gentoo

I want to use the same portage tree, to save disk space and download time during updates, so I export /usr/portage via nfs. Both computers are on a virtual network (vmnet1). kami is x.x.y.1 and vegeta is x.x.y.129

When I try to mount, I get this. 

```
mount 192.168.10.1:/usr/portage /mnt/nfs/

mount: 192.168.10.1:/usr/portage failed, reason given by server: Permission denied

```

```

kami log # cat /etc/export

/usr/portage x.x.y.129(rw,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash)

```

I must admit, I can't figure out why it won't accept the connection.

----------

## madchaz

I tried sharing via the actual network interface. Trying to connect from my desktop to the new server gives me the exact same result.

----------

## overkll

Are you using /etc/hosts.allow and/or /etc/hosts.deny?  `man hosts.allow` `man hosts.deny`

EDIT: I reread your post.  Is that a typo or are you using /etc/export?  It should be named /etc/exports, with an s.

----------

## madchaz

Sometimes, the simplest problem is the hardest to spot. I named the file wrong ...

works now. Now I fell stupid, lol

----------

